# My Range Rents 1911s so....



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

If you wanted to rent one 1911 & these were your choices what's your first pick? Not renting to buy now, possibly later. Just want to try one for now.
1. Remington 1911 R1
2. Ruger SR 1911
3. SIG 1911 Tacops
4. S&W 1911
5. Springfield Armory 1911 A-1 TRP
These are what my local range rents. I've been shooting handguns since 1981 but never picked up a 1911 or shot one. I know, probably weird. One better than another or all the same? I don't know squat about 1911s. I do have a 45, DAO SIG P250.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

The Sig and S&W 1911s have external extractors so some folks say that they are not real 1911s, not me just a modernized 1911. Remember original 1911s Didn’t have beaver tails so it all depends on how you want to look at things. I have both and like them. The Ruger and Remington are closest to a basic 1911. The Springfield TRP is a bit more pricy to cover the tactical upgrades.

I would start with either the Remington or Ruger. Then try Springfield for some bells and whistles. Then I would try the Sig Tacops for something different. I think you’ll find they all shoot well and you’ll like them especially the trigger pulls. I think you’ll also find that everyone will have a different take on 1911s. Have some fun!


----------

